# advantages of looped tubes



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

what are the advantages over going to a bigger tube? how would say looped 2050's be compared to single 3060's? is there a point where looping isnt worth it?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I would personally never loop anything heavier than 1842. Looped 1842 will shoot any reasonable ammo (like up to 5/8" steel) with more than enough speed.
Single tubes tangle less, beyond that I don't see any advantage.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

vashshadow said:


> what are the advantages over going to a bigger tube? how would say looped 2050's be compared to single 3060's? is there a point where looping isnt worth it?


Looped 2050's are a powerhouse for heavy, heavy ammo, tough to pull.. looped 3060 are fine if you are 8 feet tall and as strong as Godzilla, they are not what you would want to shoot looped IMHO.

wll


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

I know I'm a broken record, but I'll toss in here my favorite part about looped tubes: the opportunity for pouch and fork attachment with no ties.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

Small tubes are faster than bigger ones, looping gives them more power to push a heavy ammo, with the same faster retraction! Then there is the quick change advantage, with some forks ofcourse.


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

Lol so I shouldn't try looping my 3060s mite try it for grins see how it works


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

My other $0.02 on this is that skinny tubes shouldn't be underestimated. 5" active length looped 1/8" tubes -- skinnier than 2040s -- launch 3/8" steel faster than 9" of 2040 with 3 lbs less pull weight at full draw.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

vashshadow said:


> Lol so I shouldn't try looping my 3060s mite try it for grins see how it works


I think Arnold Schwarzenegger used that set up up when he was training for the wold championships ;- )

wll


----------



## vashshadow (Sep 12, 2014)

well when i get around to setting up the band set ill tell you how it feels and works out


----------

